# Baroque Garden Designs



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I know this is pretty extreme, but I was wondering if anybody incorporated the Baroque style into their gardens?

If you look online for pictures you will only really find the big famous palace gardens like below. 
But I wonder if anybody has done something similar at a smaller scale in their own garden.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I have never seen that in a backyard in the U.S. Even scaled-back, classical or formal gardens in backyards are rare, probably because the symmetry and dedicated space needed form them are inherently impractical for a variety of uses, and most people like to use their yards for general purpose activities.

On top of that, a baroque-style garden would be even more difficult to achieve than a regular classical garden given the prevalence of organic lines, which are more difficult to maintain than geometric lines.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Agreed it's pretty impractical, especially if you want to use the space.

I was actually considering a scaled down version for the front yard, it's ornamental anyways, and due to the driveway/house lines it's pretty square. Though it's probably not flat enough to pull it off.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Baroque gardens also play off the grand estate buildings they are attached to and are designed to be viewed from the back patio and balconies. Most modern homes are not quite on the level of grandeur of the estates owned by European aristocracy so it is hard to use our homes as a background.

That being said, you could do a formal garden similar to the first picture with a grassy lawn in the center and formal hedges around the border. It would be best if you have a 8k+ square foot mansion with a large back stone patio to view the garden from, but if that is the case you can probably afford a landscape architect to design it for you and don't need our help.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I can't even get my hedge to grow together.


----------

